# Uncle Z



## RowdyBrad (Jul 6, 2012)

Paid Uncle Z for an order 3 months ago. Rumors surround, but fact remains nothing was received and the same goes for dozens of other people. No contact.

600 bucks as a first order. Uncle is a scammer whether he did or didn't ship, because of low dosed compounds and no communication or re-shipment sent.


----------



## Jada (Jul 6, 2012)

That's fked up man. I never delt with Z but all I can say is he better fix those problems or he is finished, with PL over there doing everything top notch I don't c how he can survive.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 6, 2012)

Not to minimize guys losses in anyway guys but if he is busted or truly on the lamb I don't see how it is possible for him to make right on anything.

 3 months is crazy rowdy, I am truly sorry a good guy like yourself could be out 6 bills!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 6, 2012)

Only 3 months? I made an order for hcg cuz everyone was out at the time with a shit load of prop to get over his minimum and he was only $1 a vial more then my usual source in February lol of course he "reshipped" in march and didn't receive that one either and no seizure letters. He stopped responding to me in April lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn man that sucks. Hopefully he makes right, but i wouldnt waste my time with his products. I would just sell that stuff on the strees make a buck and go to a more reputable ugl.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 7, 2012)

Uncle Z is in the same boat as Naps. Both are fucking dead to the worls of AAS, unless you like underdosed shitty ass gear. Then hes awesome.


----------



## DF (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry you got hosed bro.  I ordered from z once from his domestic line.  I ordered 2 deca & 2 test cyp.  I didnt have a problem & received the gear.  I forget how long it took but wasn't unreasonable.  I have no idea how good the gear was b/c after I placed the order I heard rumblings of the gear being weak ect.  I used the test cyp on my cycle but mixed it with some pinn cyp.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Only 3 months? I made an order for hcg cuz everyone was out at the time with a shit load of prop to get over his minimum and he was only $1 a vial more then my usual source in February lol of course he "reshipped" in march and didn't receive that one either and no seizure letters. He stopped responding to me in April lol


Rookie!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 7, 2012)

I understand. You'd think one of his guys would know something. 

Hopefully he pops up and makes right. On the 21st, the last day he was "seen around", he messaged me about giving me a dom shipment to replace the "seized" one.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 7, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Rookie!!! LMAO!!!



Yeah no shit. Funny thing is I decided against hcg during my cycle and just heavy blast at the end. I could of saved a few hundo and being pissed off. Last time I'll ever second guess myself and still go through with a source I know is a potential scammer


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine was a rookie mistake. New to TRT and the game, only source I could find off the bat without having many friends yet.

Want to make sure other noobs know better.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2012)

You have friends rowdy?

Oh and by the way....let's get that pea shit off your avi...they will Proly have their own thread in here pretty soon lol


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry guys. Just knowing this makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 8, 2012)

Just sitting in chatbox alone, figured I'd take the time to say screw uncle. That is all.


----------

